# Születésnapi parti szervezés



## lampa123 (2014 Január 12)

Sziasztok!

Születésnapi partit szervezek 12 éves lányomnak. Ötleteket szeretnék gyűjteni a partin játszható játékokhoz? Sok tipp van a neten, de kevés konkrét ötlet. Városi lakásban játszható játékokra is gondolok. Ötletek?


----------



## matyagi (2015 Május 27)

Szerintem ez az oldal nagy segítség. 

http://www.zsurjatekok.hu/


----------

